# SW Portland Adjacent Gamer Looking For A Group



## Samloyal23 (Jun 28, 2021)

I live in Beaverton, near the Nike HQ, I am looking for a regular D&D game, any edition, somewhere near me, so Beaverton, Aloha, Hillsboro, or SW Portland. I don't do mornings. I may be open to other RPGs, tell me what you are playing. I'm fully vaccinated and I expect you to be as well. If you are not, please mask up. #safetyfirst


----------



## TheSword (Jun 28, 2021)

Good luck finding a game!

just out of interest, as you’re in Beaverton… if you ever come across a chap called Gary McBride (founder of Fire Mountain Games) in Beaverton, can you remind him he owes $40,000 to the kickstarter supporters he scammed then ghosted.

I considered tracking him down myself but it’s a bit of a commute from England.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Jun 28, 2021)

Man, I literally just moved from Aloha to the east side :/   

Best of luck to you!  It seems unusually hard to find a good group in this area.  I think the best way is to post at your FLGS and do games there to meet people.  I've found that is the best way.  That way, you also can do a bit of vetting on who you'd like to approach for a more permanent group rather than AL one offs.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Jun 28, 2021)

TheSword said:


> Good luck finding a game!
> 
> just out of interest, as you’re in Beaverton… if you ever come across a chap called Gary McBride (founder of Fire Mountain Games) in Beaverton, can you remind him he owes $40,000 to the kickstarter supporters he scammed then ghosted.
> 
> I considered tracking him down myself but it’s a bit of a commute from England.



Is this the same guy whose whole schtick is "be the bad guy!"?  There's a joke somewhere in there about "well, with a company slogan like that, what did you expect?"

In all seriousness, I'm sorry that happened.  As an indie publisher myself, people who fail to fulfil their promises is something that chaps my hide because it hurts all of us.


----------



## TheSword (Jun 28, 2021)

Sacrosanct said:


> Is this the same guy whose whole schtick is "be the bad guy!"?  There's a joke somewhere in there about "well, with a company slogan like that, what did you expect?"
> 
> In all seriousness, I'm sorry that happened.  As an indie publisher myself, people who fail to fulfil their promises is something that chaps my hide because it hurts all of us.



Well ‘be the bad guy’ came from Way of the Wicked which was successfully produced so I guess people thought he was respectable.

I think most people would have understood if something had gone wrong. Some rapprochement and he’d shared the artwork and maps etc. maybe with adventure outlines.

However he just ghosted us completely five years ago and hasn’t spoken since.

What makes it worse is the same guy is ridiculously active on Kickstarter and has backed about 400+ kickstarters since ghosting the patrons of his own Kickstarter. Kickstarter themselves do nothing about it… why would they, he’s giving them money.


----------



## Zaukrie (Jun 28, 2021)

Well.....I live on the east side and could also use an in person game...... So far, I've not found a group that makes sense for me..... But I guess east side doesn't work?


----------



## Samloyal23 (Jun 28, 2021)

Zaukrie said:


> Well.....I live on the east side and could also use an in person game...... So far, I've not found a group that makes sense for me..... But I guess east side doesn't work?



I'm not big on long commutes and do not have wheels under me at the moment. How far from Beaverton? Are you near a MAX station?


----------



## Benjamin Olson (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm over in Tigard and I'll happily join another game in the SW suburbs. A certain pandemic killed several of mine.

If you don't get responses here, I've mostly assembled groups in the area through the discussion board of the local "Dungeons and Dragons (5th edition) for newbies" Meetup group, which seems to be the most active non-AL Meetup group for Portland D&D, and despite the name has plenty of non-newbies. I've only once gone to an actual posted event there, since the nature of forming a D&D group doesn't really jive with the way Meetup events are formatted, but the discussion board was a solid place (pre-pandemic) to say you were looking to start a group and get responses. It all seems to be in the process of re-emerging from its chrysalis right now.

I also used to go to drop-in games at Gongaii Games in Beaverton most Tuesday evenings in the before times. They closed for the pandemic but are evidently going to start hosting players again July 1. Neither of the people who hosted/DMed the games I went to there in the past are in town anymore but I'm hoping someone or other from amongst the old regulars there will be inclined to get drop in games going again in the near future. It was a great way to meet lots of RPG players in the area with very little commitment.


----------



## Samloyal23 (Jul 1, 2021)

Benjamin Olson said:


> I'm over in Tigard and I'll happily join another game in the SW suburbs. A certain pandemic killed several of mine.
> 
> If you don't get responses here, I've mostly assembled groups in the area through the discussion board of the local "Dungeons and Dragons (5th edition) for newbies" Meetup group, which seems to be the most active non-AL Meetup group for Portland D&D, and despite the name has plenty of non-newbies. I've only once gone to an actual posted event there, since the nature of forming a D&D group doesn't really jive with the way Meetup events are formatted, but the discussion board was a solid place (pre-pandemic) to say you were looking to start a group and get responses. It all seems to be in the process of re-emerging from its chrysalis right now.
> 
> I also used to go to drop-in games at Gongaii Games in Beaverton most Tuesday evenings in the before times. They closed for the pandemic but are evidently going to start hosting players again July 1. Neither of the people who hosted/DMed the games I went to there in the past are in town anymore but I'm hoping someone or other from amongst the old regulars there will be inclined to get drop in games going again in the near future. It was a great way to meet lots of RPG players in the area with very little commitment.



Yeah, I've never heard of Gongaii Games, but I will check it out. I am on Meetup.com, too.


----------

